# Aggressive on the Computer



## Vaex (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello everyone. My sweet boy Genji has started being...well, not so sweet when he's standing on my laptop keys (which he thankfully doesn't try to pull up anymore). A little background info...he's about 7 1/2 months old, is currently molting (so a little grumpier anyway), and we just moved to a new house but he seems to like it way better than his old room. He's hand-tame and loves to sit with me while I draw and occasionally ask for scritches, but lately he wants to jump down the the keys and walk around and he's become increasingly aggressive while on it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlD3Ag_zX4U
I tried to embed it, but it didn't work for some reason. 
(Please excuse his uneven wings, he knocked out a couple feathers from his left wing during a night fright a few days ago.  )

The beak-banging on the screen is something that started just this morning. And I'm honestly surprised my fingers didn't get attacked during the video. The same thing happened just a little bit ago and he bit down pretty hard and tried to wrench my nail off without any provocation--I was being perfectly still. I did my best not to react, but man did it hurt! And just a few seconds later he was on my hand again, asking for scritches. 

Does anyone know why he'd be doing this, and what I can do to correct the behavior?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Ask anybody: their tiels love to destroy computers. It's very common since the cheeky birds like to stick their beaks in things they know they shouldn't. He is starting to defend the computer, but I'm not sure how to correct it


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

When my tiels are on my laptop or keyboard I just work around them, occasionally they peck my fingers, same with my DS...Sam loves my red DS lol


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

for some reason birds just love keyboards. If this is how he acts though I wouldn't let him around them.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Just some thoughts--Parrots are flock animals and like to do what the flock is doing. If their favorite human likes to "play" with something, they want to play with it too. I know someone whose cockatiel won't leave her knitting alone. If we try to prevent their access (expressing our territoriality about the item), they mirror our territorial behavior.

I don't know if any of this is actually true.


----------



## foxylady29 (Apr 28, 2014)

*computer agressiveness*

I'm so sorry that you're having this trouble. Sounds like he may also be going thru puberty which is sort of like the terrible two's.
My Miss Oscar would tear the keys off, but if I put my hand up she'd fly....not fond of hands.
I have no ideas for you, but I do wish you the best of luck. I think he'll get thru this stage and go back to his old self.


----------



## NotAfraidEver (Jun 26, 2014)

Zirra loves my boyfriend, I mean like an obsession. She will stalk him around the house. She even wakes him up first thing in the morning by climbing all over him. But we have noticed that she will attack anything that he is paying more attention to than he is her. Like his phone or laptop. If he is looking at it, or playing a game on it and it is taking away from her time with him... then it must be destroyed! LOL! Which right now means she tries her best to chew it up! So suffice it to say, she has a jealous bone! Maybe that is the issue you are having! Hope this helps.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

dianne said:


> Just some thoughts--Parrots are flock animals and like to do what the flock is doing. If their favorite human likes to "play" with something, they want to play with it too. I know someone whose cockatiel won't leave her knitting alone. If we try to prevent their access (expressing our territoriality about the item), they mirror our territorial behavior.
> 
> I don't know if any of this is actually true.


I really believe that! 
I know whenever I type on my laptop, my Tony is right there, trying to "type" with his beak. If I am eating, here they both are, trying to eat with me. If I walk in the other room, they follow. I think they see me as one of their own, lol, which is nice to know.


----------

